

Android 4.0 ICS Growth Disappointing - rpikeca
http://www.techiediy.com/android-4-0-ics-growth-disappointing

======
joaoheleno
If only the carriers/manufacturers made the ICS update available! I have a
Galaxy S2 free from operator and I'm stuck to GB 2.3.4. Go figure...

